# Lahmians



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

So ive never played Warhammer fantasy but have read the books and have always wanted to do a VC army. a lahmian vc army at that. now i know that female vamps are a must but i was really wondering if it was acceptable to build an army with empire and other models to represent thralls or should i just stick with the standard bone opptions.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It sounds like a great visual motif.

Provided it was clear which units represented which option from the Army Book, I would have no problem with facing such an army.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Dave T Hobbit. As long as it's clear what represents what there there shouldn't be an issue. It's a great idea. It's nice to play and play against themed armies.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sadly Lhamians, Blood Dragons, and the like vanished from the codices some time ago.
But you can still try to make one.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Sadly Lhamians... vanished from the codices some time ago.
> But you can still try to make one.


I have not studied the new Army Book in detail; however I think that you still have options that make your vampire charismatic and fast.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The thing about the Lhamians is that they don't fight, they manipulate. Pulling strings behind the scenes. So an empire force finding it'self under the thrall of a Lhamian Vampire is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Probably a very magic-oriented vampire. Messing about with the enemy and buffing your own soldiers.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Alsojames said:


> Probably a very magic-oriented vampire. Messing about with the enemy and buffing your own soldiers.


Lahmians are characterised by;
- only female vampires. There are some males, but it's almost unheard of! Most males are 'swains' - enemy heroes who have fallen head-over-heels for a Lahmian vampress. Wight Kings & Necromancers make good 'counts as' basis for representing them!

- powers like quickblood & beguile (lahmian staples), aura of dark majesty, wizardy powers like forbidden lore work fine. Avoid taking too many fighty powers like dreadknight or master strike (very blood dragon based powers!)

- can only wear light armour as standard! Again, nothing in the rules says you are limited to this, but thematically, lahmians don't encumber themselves for for the most part - they proudly show-off their 'up-grades!'

- units will revolve around skeletons & wights mostly. Lahmians hate smelly, ikky things - especially ghouls and their ilk!
Zombies are fine as in the 5th ed book, it specifically mentioned how Lahmians would use zombies to guard the outer gates of the towns/villages they'd taken over and to keep the peasents in line!
Alot of the monstrous stuff can be 'counts as' to represent various nehekaran units like cyrtp horrors = ushabti since Neferata herself took as many of her treasures with her when she fled her homeland.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> Lahmians hate smelly, ikky things - especially ghouls and their ilk!


Less of a problem if the "ghouls" are beguiled peasants.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have not studied the new Army Book in detail; however I think that you still have options that make your vampire charismatic and fast.


However, while you can make your vampires Lhamian (or whatever) like, the rest of the army won't have the same flavour.
GW has taken the actual flavour out of every army in the game in order to have "army a looks just like army b".
Why this is I don't know, but it has cost quite a few people quite a bit of money when things change to reflect the new bland codex model. Such as when Blood Dragons could have skeletal archers. I'm sure I'm not the only person who has a bunch of nicely converted skeletons sitting around collecting dust.
Lhamians also took a major hit.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

You'll definitely need a Coven Throne. It is literally THE Lahmian choice in the book. :laugh:


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> You'll definitely need a Coven Throne. It is literally THE Lahmian choice in the book. :laugh:


Agreed, heartily.


----------

